# Ultimate Racer Software



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone here using it as their primary lap timing software?

I'm currently using Lap Timer 2000, but would like some more database history on laps, cars, and drivers. I haven't got Ultimate Racer to work yet, and am not getting very far very fast on support, but at a glance it seems to offer more drilling down with race history. 

I am also evaluating SlotTrak. I got this program to work (great service/support from the programmer btw), but not sure if it has what I want, and if I am ready to pay the cost for it.

I have not yet tried Trakmate.

I'm guessing many of you have done same evaluations, and wondering what you ended up as your go-to software.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Great Question........I just asked the same in my thread as I am now evaluating the differant Race Management systems by First and Foremost getting those that are Using these systems opinions.
What do you like about the system?
What do you dislike?
What would you add?
How user freindly is the system?
Does the system handle fuel management?

These types of questions answered by those who are very familiar with the systems they have chosen go a long ways in determinng what will suit My individual needs.

Each track and how it will be operated varies somewhat and a system that is Ideal for 1 guy............ May not be all things to all people.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have Downloaded UR and I cant get it working, it wont let me add drivers, tracks and cars. I am going to reinstall it and try again.

But from what I can see it looks good

Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys I got it working and I like it from what I can see. But a few questions:

Is there any easy hardwere that I can buy which will just plug into my USB port and you dont have to take hours setting up

Its not letting me add pictures for my cars, do they have to be a particular formatt or size?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## stevette66 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi , Guys,I have been using the laptimer 2000 and had some problems and some luck also. It worked fine, and the people at laptimer are always helpful should you have a problem. However I have recently changed over to the TrakMate system and I like it much better. I find it easier to use and operate.And have had very few problems . I installed the entire system in less than 2 hours.
Steve D


----------

